# Fischerprüfung Bayern



## Domi_Hunter (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo. ich hab am 5. März meine Prüfung in Bayern. habt ihr ein paar prüfungsfragen parat, mit denen man nicht rechnen würde oder die besonders schwer sind?

Gruß Hunter


----------



## nExX (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ich hatte selbst probleme mit den schonzeiten!
schau dir die am besten nochmal genau an!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wieso machst Du die überhaupt? Du fischt doch eh schon.


----------



## Red Twister (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus

Ein Jungangler aus unserem Verein hatte z.B. diese Frage:

Von welchem Fisch stammt der Ur-Karpfen ab

1. Wildkarpfen
2. Koi
3. Schuppenkarpfen

Die Prüfungsfragen wiederholen sich in gewissen Perioden und man kann sagen, dass man die letzten zehn Jahre der Prüfungsbögen auswendig lernen sollte.
Damit hat man dann eine sehr gute Chance die Prüfung zu bestehen.

Aber es gibt jedes Jahr mal wieder die Eine oder Andere neue Frage.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Squad_13 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hier ist ne gute Seite
Melde dich dort an und dann kannst du deine falschen Fragen wiederholen und zufalls Prüfungen generieren lassen und von 1995 bis 2010 alle Original Prüfungen selber machen
Es zeigt dir auch an wieviele Fehler du im Durchschnitt pro Fachgebiet machst
Super Seite!!

http://www.fischerpruefung.fischrausch.net/


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

http://www.angler-seiten.de/virtuelle-fischerpruefung/
Da muss man sich wenigstens nicht registrieren.


----------



## e30Birdy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich habe auch bald Prüfung... mache mir kein kopf eigentlich...

Fischrausch ist gut und Fangplatz.de


----------



## gaerbsch (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

öhm jungs es gibt auch für die Fischerprüfung in Bayern einen Fragenkatalog mit ALLEN Fragen die in der diesjährigen Prüfung dran kommen könnten (wie bei der Führerscheinprüfung)

http://www.lfvbayern.de/shop/fachbuecher-poster/
*Die Staatliche Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2011*


Wenn Ihr die Fragen drauf habt sollte es keine Probleme geben... Dieser Fragenkatalog wurde mir auch ausgeteilt als ich dieses Jahr den Vorbereitungslehrgang gemacht habe..

Grüße

gaerbsch


----------



## e30Birdy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Des Buch habe ich mir auch gekauft aber noch nie angeschaut da nach mein Umzug liegt des in irgendein Karton und ist momentan nicht auffindbar aber ich mache mir wenig sorgen wegen die Prüfung da wir seit 3 Wochen bloss Prüfungen schreiben und ich meist bloss 5 oder weniger Fehler habe ud noch nie eine nicht bestanden.


----------



## Hümpfi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Die Prüfung ist total einfach, mach einfach dein Buch mit denn Fragen ein paarmal durch und du kommst Locker durch. Die Hälfte der Fragen weisman sonso schon wenn man schon ein paarmal beim Angeln war.

mfg


----------

